
China’s Tencent Buys 12% Stake in Snap - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-08/tencent-buys-10-percent-stake-in-social-media-company-snap
======
drharby
3 quarters of low revenue and high expenses, does China feel the company
growth prospects plus its relative poor performance make it undervalued to the
public?

Maybe just a gamble?

